# 2021 - Tx_LawnNerd Journal



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

2/4 - sent soil test off to Texas A&M Ag - results posted below
3/3 - Put down 100 lbs of Elemental Sulfer to help bring soil ph down from 7.8. Also put down 50 lbs andersons 18-24-12 to kick start the yard and provide an extra shot of phos since my levels were very low.
3/16 - scalped to 1/2 with the plan to maintain HOC at 3/4" this year


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

After4/2 Mow:


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

4/4:

Turf Fuel - Minors Fuel Kelp at 6oz / k

Splash of chelated iron

splash of left over chemical aeration

13 lbs (total) of 0-46-0

photo from 4/6


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

Got a quick mow in today with anticipation of rain for the next 4 days and then forecast changed by the time i was done.... double cut in diamond pattern. I was a happy papa when my daughter had to kick her shoes off and walk in the grass barefoot.


----------

